# Mobile Phone(samsung gt-s5230) firmware problem



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

Ok in Short after i updated firmware manualy to latest.. now i cant install .jar files.... it says "unsupported file type" or something like that... Also when i go in youtube it wont start videos there anymore..


----------

